# sturmschäden vs trails



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2007)

so gemeinde (klingt fast wie in der kirche  ),

ich will euch mal drauf hinweisen, dass es in den wälder teilweise recht haarstreubend aussieht und es immer noch gefährliche abschnitte gibt.

dieser fred hier soll mal über die aktuellen verhältnisse auskunft geben. wer auf tour geht kann hier posten, welchen strecken frei sind oder wo es noch erheblich behinderungen gibt bzw. wo mit gefährlichen stellen durch evtl. noch nachbrechenden bäumen zu rechnen ist.

ich fang mal an:

heroldsberg - oedenberg: schlecht befahrbar, immer wieder umgestürtzte bäume, kurz nach heroldsberg drohen noch bäume umzukippen

oedenberg - nuschelberg: freie fahrt (zum nuschelberg rauf allerdings nur info über die strasse)

nuschelberg - schnaittach: ACHTUNG die abfahrt kurz nach nuschelberg ist auf den ersten paar metern extrem verwüstet und es drohen noch bäume abzukippen. teilweise hängen die noch auf ein paar meter höhe und halten sich nur noch an der rinde fest............ansonsten freie fahrt

rothenberg: gemischte verhältnisse, zum größten teil frei aber es ist hin und wieder mit einem umgestürzten baum zu rechnen.


so, jetzt dürft hier.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Januar 2007)

wir haben gestern den ganzen moritzberg aufgeräumt:
grünpunkt,
grünstirch,
beide wieder fahrbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (21. Januar 2007)

hattet ihr eine kettensäge? sowas fehlt mir nämlich?


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Januar 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> sowas fehlt mir nämlich?



Wenn du uns so fragst.

Ja sowas fehlt dir!

Am Buck sollen sich die Schäden in Grenzen halten. Auf den DH/FR soll schon aufgeräumt worden sein.

Habe es aber selbst noch nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen.


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Januar 2007)

Buck is ohne Probleme befahrbar


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. Januar 2007)

ich schreib jetzt mal was von nem wanderweg rein wenn das genehm is  also wanderweg 5 von pegnitz nahc pottenstein schwirig zu befahrne alle 200 meter bäume umgekippt


----------



## Brillo (22. Januar 2007)

Servus miteinander,

also im Pegnitztal Alfalter Richtung Velden sind so ziemlich alle Strecken befahrbar. Stellen weile viele Äste auf den Trails.

Abfahrt von Treuf nach Enzendorf (Griesmühle) am letzten steilen Stück liegt ne Fichte ziemlich unpassend. 

Mfg Uwe


----------



## speedy_j (22. Januar 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> ich schreib jetzt mal was von nem wanderweg rein wenn das genehm is



klar ist das genehm, schließlich fahren die tourer fast alle zu 90% auf wanderwegen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Januar 2007)

au mann, was ist denn das für ein verein hier? wanderwege ??


----------



## Tom:-) (23. Januar 2007)

für die kantenklatscher könnte man auch sturmschäden an kletterrouten aufnehmen.


----------



## cdF600 (23. Januar 2007)

Der Anton Leidinger Weg am Nonnenberg ist befahrbar. Einige ungestürzte Bäume, aber nicht direkt auf dem Trail. Problematisch sind höchstens die vielen heruntergefallenen Äste. Die verfangen sich schon mal in Speichen und Schaltung. Wenn man etwas aufpasst, aber kein größeres Problem.

Der Reschenberg/Arzberg in der Gegend der Edelweißhütte scheint schlimmer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen zu sein. Hier trifft man öfter auf Bäume die mitten über die Wege gestürzt sind. Man sollte also nicht unbedingt im Höchsttempo um Kurven sausen. Da ist Vorsicht angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (26. Januar 2007)

Servus.

Im Frankenwald sieht's zurzeit so aus.

War am Wochenende mal im nördlichen Fichtelgebirge (Kornberg), dort ist's genauso schlimm  

softcake


----------

